# Small dogs eating poop?



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

My 2little 5 pds poodle eats each other's poops . I am worried because one has had really course thinning and graying haif.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You need to stop them from doing it. What have you tried so far ?


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Have no idea what to try . I most definitely STOP them but, who's to say how much they get prior to . This has happened mainly at night and a few times they've been caught doing it our side .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Dechi said:


> You need to stop them from doing it. What have you tried so far ?


Have no idea what to try . I most definitely STOP them but, who's to say how much they get prior to . This has happened mainly at night and a few times they've been caught doing it our side .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You can try a few things like the leave it command. I use a product called Nasty Habit, it supposedly makes the poop less tasty it comes in pill form and you feed it to all your dogs but this doesn't help if the poop belongs to outside animals


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Where are you taking them to potty? Is this your property? Do you pick up the poop immediately? Do you let them go out alone to poop while you remain in the house or near the door? Do you have a flashlight or good outdoor lighting so you can clearly see poop at night?

Take each dog out separately to potty - clean up after the dog immediately so there is no poop available. If you have trouble following and keeping an eye on your dog, put them on a leash.

The best way to avoid a bad habit is to not allow it to occur, and reoccur. It sounds like this may have been going on for a long time which means you will have to be constantly diligent.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Why Do Dogs Eat Poop? Coprophagia Can Be a Behavioral Problem


http://www.dogpoopdiet.com/why-dogs-eat-poop/


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

We had this same problem with our now 6 month old miniature poodle. It took real vigilance to watch and make sure she didn't eat her own poop. I always take her out on a leash because we don't have a yard but she was often very fast at grabbing it even as I stood there with bag ready. With two, I agree about taking the out separately to potty. Definitely pick up poop RIGHT AWAY. There are also food additives that make the poop unappealing. (Ugh!) With time and vigilance Kailani now shows no interest in her poop and walks away quickly when she's done. We used a product by NaturVet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All three of my dogs have eaten poop. They followed my old dog, Jose`'s (rip) lead. When I started feeding them a raw diet, the poodles at least have really slowed down on that habit, with just an occasional sampling...especially when raw green tripe is part of their diet. I'm afraid it was quite ingrained in Jose`. It can surely be behavioral, but it can _also_ mean that they're not getting sufficient digestive enzymes and they're looking for that in the poop. It is usually lacking in commercial food. It can be caused by other health reasons too, such as pancreatic insufficiency...you might want to read those links. Just stopping them doesn't make sense if there's a medical reason. It's best to rule all that out first. 

Here's something interesting about rabbit poop incidentally. My dogs LOVE rabbit poop. And there's something about training them with leave it on this link. Check it out. It might make you search out rabbit poop for your dogs.:act-up:

https://pethelpful.com/dogs/My-Dog-Ate-Rabbit-Poop-Now-what


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne was the only one who ever ate poop but not her own. Took her to the vets she checked out ok, so I kept her on a leash and used drop it and took it out of her mouth, in about 2 weeks she stopped. I was baby setting a friends dog, at the time time, she never went after her sisters poop


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

First of all you need to watch them while they poop. They are doing it inside the house, on pipi pads ? Can you housebreak them outside and make sure you watch over them when they do it ?

Can you crate them at night so they don't potty until morning ? Most dogs don't pee and poo during the night, they have to wait until morning. So this shouldn't be too hard.

Have them on a leash when they poop. Then put tobacco sauce on the poop after it's done, then let them sniff it. They won't touch it and after a while they'll stop trying to.

Try changing their food. Some type of foods make it more appetizing for dogs to eat their poop. Research online and find some type of ingredient that is healthy but makes poo taste bad. There's got to be something out there.

Don't try more than one technique at once, or you won't know which one works.


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

twyla said:


> You can try a few things like the leave it command. I use a product called Nasty Habit, it supposedly makes the poop less tasty it comes in pill form and you feed it to all your dogs but this doesn't help if the poop belongs to outside animals


Thanks, i will look into this .


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Why Do Dogs Eat Poop? Coprophagia Can Be a Behavioral Problem
> 
> 
> http://www.dogpoopdiet.com/why-dogs-eat-poop/


Thanks for your help . I am looking in to this .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Lori G said:


> We had this same problem with our now 6 month old miniature poodle. It took real vigilance to watch and make sure she didn't eat her own poop. I always take her out on a leash because we don't have a yard but she was often very fast at grabbing it even as I stood there with bag ready. With two, I agree about taking the out separately to potty. Definitely pick up poop RIGHT AWAY. There are also food additives that make the poop unappealing. (Ugh!) With time and vigilance Kailani now shows no interest in her poop and walks away quickly when she's done. We used a product by NaturVet.


Thanks for your help .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> All three of my dogs have eaten poop. They followed my old dog, Jose`'s (rip) lead. When I started feeding them a raw diet, the poodles at least have really slowed down on that habit, with just an occasional sampling...especially when raw green tripe is part of their diet. I'm afraid it was quite ingrained in Jose`. It can surely be behavioral, but it can _also_ mean that they're not getting sufficient digestive enzymes and they're looking for that in the poop. It is usually lacking in commercial food. It can be caused by other health reasons too, such as pancreatic insufficiency...you might want to read those links. Just stopping them doesn't make sense if there's a medical reason. It's best to rule all that out first.
> 
> Here's something interesting about rabbit poop incidentally. My dogs LOVE rabbit poop. And there's something about training them with leave it on this link. Check it out. It might make you search out rabbit poop for your dogs.:act-up:
> 
> https://pethelpful.com/dogs/My-Dog-Ate-Rabbit-Poop-Now-what


Thanks for your help .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

twyla said:


> You can try a few things like the leave it command. I use a product called Nasty Habit, it supposedly makes the poop less tasty it comes in pill form and you feed it to all your dogs but this doesn't help if the poop belongs to outside animals


Thank you for your help and I will try nasty . I think due to the other issue Mia and May are having that this may be a deficiencie in their diet .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

This is my property 2 1/2 acres, I will be picking it up immediately Now, NO I would NEVER LET MY DOGS OUT WHILE I STAND AT THE DOOR, .... 
Thanks for the advice . At least I have learned with all the other shedding ,ECT that my baby girls have a deficiency in their diet .
I JAVE HAVE ALSO LEARNED TO Never doubt your get of 35 yrs . 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> All three of my dogs have eaten poop. They followed my old dog, Jose`'s (rip) lead. When I started feeding them a raw diet, the poodles at least have really slowed down on that habit, with just an occasional sampling...especially when raw green tripe is part of their diet. I'm afraid it was quite ingrained in Jose`. It can surely be behavioral, but it can _also_ mean that they're not getting sufficient digestive enzymes and they're looking for that in the poop. It is usually lacking in commercial food. It can be caused by other health reasons too, such as pancreatic insufficiency...you might want to read those links. Just stopping them doesn't make sense if there's a medical reason. It's best to rule all that out first.
> 
> Here's something interesting about rabbit poop incidentally. My dogs LOVE rabbit poop. And there's something about training them with leave it on this link. Check it out. It might make you search out rabbit poop for your dogs.:act-up:
> 
> https://pethelpful.com/dogs/My-Dog-Ate-Rabbit-Poop-Now-what


Thank you so much for yoie advice and the good reads . I have had poodles my entire life and seem to learn something new about dogs daily . Love this site and all everyone has to offer . Thank you , Kim

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Cayenne was the only one who ever ate poop but not her own. Took her to the vets she checked out ok, so I kept her on a leash and used drop it and took it out of her mouth, in about 2 weeks she stopped. I was baby setting a friends dog, at the time time, she never went after her sisters poop


Thank you, we are working in that direction.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Dechi said:


> First of all you need to watch them while they poop. They are doing it inside the house, on pipi pads ? Can you housebreak them outside and make sure you watch over them when they do it ?
> 
> Can you crate them at night so they don't potty until morning ? Most dogs don't pee and poo during the night, they have to wait until morning. So this shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your helpful advice . We are working on this. I'm thinking with the other hair problems they are having that this may be a lack in nutrition. Thank you so much , I learn something new on this site daily . 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

My vet said it is a behavioral issue. Nothing to do with diet. It is very hard to stop. He recommended a product called Forbid. You put it in the food. www.for-bid.com. I adopted a toy poodle that wants to eat her and my dogs poop. Yuk..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

sunfunartist said:


> My vet said it is a behavioral issue. Nothing to do with diet. It is very hard to stop. He recommended a product called Forbid. You put it in the food. www.for-bid.com. I adopted a toy poodle that wants to eat her and my dogs poop. Yuk..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your help

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

